# John Deere 518 Verticutter with dynaBLADE's



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I have had this verticutter since 2013 that I bought of Craigslist for $200. When I bought it, the blade were worn down so much that they barely touched anything. Since the machine was so old it was impossible to find any blades for it at the JD dealer, so I went to a local steel shop that would laser cut anything and had blades made. They were basically edger blades with a 3/4" hex hole in the middle. They got the job done but I was never truly satisfied with them. I year after that, I was in need of a groomer, since my TruCut was having issues with scalping and grain in the lawn. I went back to the steel shop and had them make me "groomer blades" for it which kind of worked but it was just too much of a hassle to get out there and groom the lawn as often as it was needed. After getting the Baroness, I wanted to convert it back to a verticutter and was looking at other blade options when I came across this company  Woodbay Turf Technologies. I reached out to them and they ACTUALLY made blades for my machine, they said they had only made them once though, so it would be a special order. I finally went through with the purchase last year and just now put them on the machine. I like them a lot as they have carbide tips on them for wear resistance and they did a great job plowing through the dirt, stolons and rhizomes.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Can you share how much the custom blades cost or is there fear of ToG finding out? :mrgreen:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> Can you share how much the custom blades cost or is there fear of ToG finding out? :mrgreen:


Yes I can and No there is no fear!! The blades were $12.73 each and I got 14 of them. I would think if you needed blades for something they had in stock all the time the price may come down a bit. They basically made these on a special order.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:



> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> > Can you share how much the custom blades cost or is there fear of ToG finding out? :mrgreen:
> ...


Cool!


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

MQ, what are the baldes dimensions? Thickness, diameter, bore size?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

This should answer all your questions!! :yahoo:


----------



## lagerman72 (Feb 14, 2017)

I have to try to find a deal like this, especially as I just shipped back the Vonhaus unit. Craigslist searching here I come..


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

As a John Deere man I am jealous.


----------

